# Seven Month Quest



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some pictures I got from cameras I had set up from Oct. 2018 to May 2019. 


To start things off, here's a few bucks that came by.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a couple more for this week.


----------

